# [WAX-IT] Porsche 964 RS



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

From time to time we see some beautiful cars at our detailing studio, but every now and then we have a truly magnificent car to be detailed. This car is a childhoods dream, and remains a dream for most of us. To me the 964RS has everything we look for in a car. It's elegant, pure, simple, beautiful, amazing and a blast to drive..! On top of that, this particular car had a very impressive mileage :doublesho

What more could we ask? (besides driving it)

The customer trusts our knowledge and technique for 200% and we we're allowed to do everthing necessary to make it perfect! On one condition, he wanted a lot of photos.

At first the car looked quite good, colors like these are difficult to make it shine or create a deep gloss. But when we cleaned and degreased the car we could see there's was a lot to be improved. Even when claying the front window you could see dirt coming off. The backwindow needed some polishing too.

  

Under different types of light you could see a variety of scratches and damage. It's sad to see someone polished the car prior to us, and he wasn't that careful.

   
   
  

The car was polished with Menzerna and Cleaner Fluid, it's obvious Porsche's Lemonen gelb has no clearcoat!

   
   
   
  

Some parts were wetsanded to have them looking as good as the rest of the car. The improvement is clearly visible when comparing the door and the fender!

   
  

When looking at the paint under the LEDlight you can see a strong, pure reflection, all damage has been removed and the gloss is incredible, even without adding glazes nor waxes.

   
  

The lights needed our attention too!

   
  

Besides the regular interior work we repaired the leather. Someone made a bad repair before got to it.

   
   
   
  

Everyone who has seen some 964 knows the plastics at the door crack. We replaced them together with the sidemarkers.

We finished the car with Swissvax carnauba wax, they are still the best at making natural waxes!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is stunning car and work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as usual Bert :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Excellent work


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is indeed a really fine car in any aspect you see it and you sure did a cracking job to it. 
Well done.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

great job! looks stunning in this yellow!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

simply stunning !!!


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

Just seen this on your Facebook page! 
Outstanding! Love the colour!


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great work on an awesome car!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks perfect! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome job & car, well done


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing Work with a superb set of pictures :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

outstanding work as always!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely, that's my lottery win car.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work and awesome car in this colour


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys !


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Perdfect work on a perfect Porsche


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Enjoyed reading that, what a fantastic job :thumb:

That car will be worth a fortune now too!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Enjoyed reading that, what a fantastic job :thumb:
> 
> That car will be worth a fortune now too!


Thanks a lot!

The owner was blown away with the result, that's for sure...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> The owner was blown away with the result, that's for sure...


You should charge a % of a sell on fee if/when he sells it due to the value you've added


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> You should charge a % of a sell on fee if/when he sells it due to the value you've added


He has done that twice already ! He made a huge profit on this one thanks to our detail: 
http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/94-porschec4szilver.html

There is also a writeup comming up on his low mileage 993 RS, so i guess he knows what he's doing


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Excellent work  :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome:thumb:


Brian


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

Goe bezig *


*well done, in Flemish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Fantastic results, that shade of yellow really suits the car :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome detail and awesome car :thumb:

Guessing this is over 100k Euro with those miles on it.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent work Bert


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

prokopas said:


> Excellent work Bert


Thanks!

Simon


----------

